# Head throwing



## nisebug (Nov 6, 2008)

*Throwing his head*

I've just started riding a quarter horse thats 10 years old and he's throwing his head - at first I thought it was the pasture he was in and that he was nervous because he had only been there one week. But I've brought him to my house and he throws his head - the woman I bought him from says he was ridden by the previous owner with a tie down. I've never used one - so I switched bits and bridle because the bridle they sold him with was very loose - and so was the bit. But even after switching he throws his head - enough to pop the reins over his ears if u let him.....any suggestions???
:?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

check his teeth, make sure they are not the issue. I have one that tosses his head because he's avoiding the bit. I soften my hands and he quits w/ the head tossing... At 10, it could be a learned habit as well... I'm going to have to think on this for advice, I understand the tie-down but it's not sounding like it fixed the problem and you are going to want a fix....


----------



## nisebug (Nov 6, 2008)

I just got in touch with a previous owner and he said he didn't have any problems with Stinger throwing his head - the only issues he had were that Stinger doesn't like wagons and when riding with a number of horses he'd want to run if the other horses did - but thats normal - so I'm at a loss - the previous owner is an owner from over three years ago and he's had at least one or two more owners since....he suggested checking him for ear mites - but I don't think that is it - he doesn't throw his head until the bits in...


----------



## nisebug (Nov 6, 2008)

I recently bought a 10 year old Quarter horse who is throwing his head - the bridle that came with him was too big and so was the bit - so I switched bridles and bit and he's still throwing his head - I spoke to an old owner and he said he didn't have that problem any suggstions>>>


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

First I would have his mouth checked. I just got a 20 year old Arabian gelding that still has his wolf teeth so I can't imagine the last time he was floated.

Next I would put him in a snaffle and see how he goes. The old owner may not have had the problem but subsequent owners may have caused it. Once the physical part is taken out of the equation, it leaves the bit, the bridle adjustment, and training. You need to start eliminating each one until you find the reason.

Good luck with your new horse and welcome to the forum!


----------



## cjessy (Feb 24, 2008)

Have you riden him with the original bit and headstall? How did he act? I have two headstalls both with the same bit and my horse throws his head with one and not the other!


----------



## nisebug (Nov 6, 2008)

I rode him with that the 1st time - and then switched to the smaller bit and he still threw his head....I'm gonna recheck the bit in his mouth and then try the other one again - but he's done it with both so far.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

He may be having horsey teeth problems??? I would fine out when they were floated last? And get a vet check performed


----------



## Patagonia (Nov 6, 2008)

Well apparently your horse and my horse are related!! No, I'm just kidding. My horse had an extremely bad head tossing problem. He has broken many cavesons (that were attached to a martingale). So, I am a hunt seat rider but rode my horse in a tie down that had a rope nose band so that everytime he lifted his head he would hit the rope. I also did and still do a lot of lunging in side reins. They work wonders...for a lot of things. What I forgot to mention is that I had his teeth floated right away and that eliminated some of the problem. Does your horse get to go outside a lot?


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

nisebug said:


> I rode him with that the 1st time - and then switched to the smaller bit and he still threw his head....I'm gonna recheck the bit in his mouth and then try the other one again - but he's done it with both so far.


You need to have a VET check his mouth. If he has wolf teeth, he needs them pulled. If he has sharp points, then he'll need to be floated. Horses should have their teeth checked at least once a year by a qualified vet or equine dentist.

I would also have his ears and poll checked. Ear pain, mites, or pain around the poll can also cause head tossing. Allergies can as well.

Try riding him in just a halter and lead rope and see how he does.


----------



## barrelracer74 (Mar 25, 2008)

check his teeth!!!! they may need to be floated or wolfe teeth pulled....


----------



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

My first horse was like that, and I didn't know much about anything at the time. It took quite a while to get her out of it. I had someone help with it, but you'll have to hold the reins low and keep some pressure on. then let up again, after a while he'll get it to leave his head down. Also make sure he dosn't have a ny dental problems.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

wolf teth


----------

